# Kabaroan Kalirongon Eskrima



## OCman44 (Jun 26, 2009)

I was curious if anyone happen to know about this type of Kali.  I recently came across it online about a trainer who teaches it.

Im wondering what the differences are between this system - Kabaroan Kalirongon Eskrima and the Inosanto/Lacoste system seing as how the facilities near me teach the Inosanto systems.

Is it Tournament related or Self-defense related?  Im looking more for the self-defense aspect of it but not sure what Kabaroan Kalirongon Eskrima teaches.

Any info on it and what it teaches would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2009)

Kalirongon? I'm not sure I recognize that.


----------



## OCman44 (Jun 26, 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Kabaroan Eskrima _translates into "the Art of the Filipino Barons".  The weapon system is taught within its three basic components;  Single Weaponry (_Bambolia & Sencilla_),  Double Weaponry (_Compuesta_), and Long Range weaponry.  In the words of Grand Master Estalilla Jr.  [The system is] "taught in the context of Philippine history and culture.  A cultural approach to the Filipino Martial Arts humanizes the arts, civilizes the artist and refines the system."_

Kalirongon (Largo Mano) Eskrima_ is primarily a bladed weapon fighting system indigenous to the Philippines yet with influences from Indonesia, India, China and Spain.  The student is taught the five cut system of _Cinco Tero_ with it's primary cuts of X and +.  The system emphasizes angling, passing and merging.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This is what I can find online about it.  However I cannot find much about it.  This one little snippet is all I have found.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Long Range Weaponry is sort of confusing.  I was always under the impression that Kali was a weaponry(Close-Quarters) based self defense no?  


[/FONT]


----------



## OCman44 (Jun 27, 2009)

Nobody has any info or has even heard of this style?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2009)

The crosspost turned up a little info. but not exactly what you were looking for, I think.


----------



## OCman44 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Arnis for the link.  Im unable to post though in the thread from that link.  Not sure why.

From what I got from it.  It sounds like the Kabaroan Escrima is practical and great for realistic self defense situations no?  If thats the case then thats great. 

 In the area around me, I have Kabaroan Escrima Instructor and Kali Escrima with Emphasis on the Lacoste/Inosanto systems. 2 different systems from what Im gathering.

Thing is, I hear a lot about the Inosanto systems vs Kabaroan which I havnt heard much about.  Im sorta wondering why that is.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2009)

OCman44 said:


> Thanks Arnis for the link.  Im unable to post though in the thread from that link.  Not sure why.


 
It's a sister site of *MartialTalk*. You would need to register separately if you'd like to post.



> Thing is, I hear a lot about the Inosanto systems vs Kabaroan which I havnt heard much about.  Im sorta wondering why that is.



Everyone knows about Dan Inosanto's stuff through the JKD connection. It's good stuff, but lesser-known arts can be quite good too!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jun 29, 2009)

hello:

*bows deeply*

i've read about Kabaroan Escrima via Mark Wiley's article/book from sometime ago.

from my (sometimes bad) memory, the style used many weapons, ready for warfare, they had spears for offensive use. also the spear was used defensively, somewhat similar to Zulu spear and shield... although i may be unintentionally disrespecting both the Zulu arts and Kabaroan by comparing the 2 as similar.

also, Guro Marc Denny/Dog Brothers integrated a concept from the style/system. the concept of 'merge'... there's 'meet the force' and 'follow the force'... and then there's 'merge'

sounds like the style has something to offer that is off-the-beaten FMA path of ILK.

there's a dvd that i believe is an overview should you want to just check it out. ask that instructor is you can sit in on a class? or get a free class to help decide if it's for you.

very truly yours,

~sg


----------

